# HGH from Gen-Tropin AQx



## Leanmassworking (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello Members

I'm now planning my first 6 md HGH-cycle :thumb: ...I looked atthis product from Biogen. Are there anyone, some have experiencewith this product ??

/L


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

There's a thread going in the muscle research section about this,I've used it and it's no better than hyge


----------

